# το ντέρμπι



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

Το ντέρμπι μεταξύ Ολυμπιακού–Παναθηναϊκού βρίσκεται στην έκτη θέση στα μεγαλύτερα ντέρμπι του πλανήτη σύμφωνα με το CNN. Στην πρώτη θέση βρίσκεται η παραδοσιακή «μάχη» μεταξύ Σέλτικ και Ρέιντζερς.

Το ρεπορτάζ από τα Νέα.
Το πρωτότυπο από το CNN: Do or die derbies

Η δεκάδα του CNN είναι:

CELTIC v RANGERS -- Glasgow, Scotland
ROMA v LAZIO -- Rome, Italy
BOCA JUNIORS v RIVER PLATE -- Buenos Aires, Argentina
AL AHLY v ZAMALEK -- Cairo, Egypt
GALATASARAY v FENERBAHCE -- Istanbul, Turkey
OLYMPIAKOS v PANATHINAIKOS -- Athens, Greece
RED STAR BELGRADE v PARTIZAN BELGRADE -- Belgrade, Serbia
WYDAD v RAJA -- Casablanca, Morocco
PALMEIRAS v CORINTHIANS -- Sao Paulo, Brazil
PENAROL v NACIONAL -- Montevideo, Uruguay

Όπως φαίνεται από την παραπάνω δεκάδα, οι Αγγλοσάξονες, όταν λένε ντέρμπι (και, για την ακρίβεια, «ντέρμπι» λένε μόνο οι Αμερικανοί, οι υπόλοιποι λένε «ντάρμπι»), εννοούν μόνο το τοπικό ντέρμπι, ανάμεσα σε τοπικές ομάδες. Για μας _ντέρμπι_ ήταν και ο αγώνας Ολυμπιακού–ΠΑΟΚ την Κυριακή που πέρασε.

Μεταφέρω το καχεκτικό λήμμα του ΛΚΝ και το τροφαντό του ΛΝΕΓ:

*ντέρμπι το* [dérbi] O (άκλ.) : α. ιπποδρομίες, συνήθ. τρίχρονων καθαρόαιμων αλόγων. β. ποδοσφαιρική ή άλλη αθλητική συνάντηση συνήθ. ανάμεσα σε μεγάλες ομάδες: _Τοπικό ντέρμπι_. _Ντέρμπι κορυφής_ / _ουραγών_. [λόγ. < αγγλ. derby < ανθρωπων. Derby (όν. Άγγλου κόμη που το ίδρυσε)] 

*ντέρμπι (το)* {άκλ.} ΑΘΛ. 1. (σε ομαδικά αθλήματα, λ.χ. ποδόσφαιρο, καλαθοσφαίριση κλπ.) αθλητικός αγώνας μεγάλης σημασίας, που διεξάγεται ανάμεσα σε ομάδες τής ίδιας περίπου δυναμικότητας και το αποτέλεσμα τού οποίου παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην πορεία των ομάδων αυτών σε μια διοργάνωση. 2. (γενικότ.) κάθε αγώνας μεταξύ ομάδων που διεκδικούν τίτλο ή μεταξύ ομάδων με παραδοσιακή αντιπαλότητα, οι οποίες συνήθως έχουν την έδρα τους στην ίδια πόλη: _ο Άρης και ο ΠΑΟΚ συγκρούονται στο παραδοσιακό ντέρμπι τής Θεσσαλονίκης_. 3. (μτφ.) κάθε έντονη σύγκρουση αντίπαλων πλευρών με αμφίρροπο αποτέλεσμα: «αν οι δύο πλευρές εμφανιστούν στο αυριανό συμβούλιο με αυτές τις προθέσεις, θα έχουμε ντέρμπι» (εφημ.). 4. μεγάλη, διεθνούς κύρους αγωνιστική ιπποδρομία που γίνεται κάθε χρόνο την πρώτη Τετάρτη τού Ιουνίου στο Έπσομ τής Αγγλίας. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. derby, από την ομώνυμη περιοχή τής Αγγλίας, όπου ο κόμης Edward Stanley καθιέρωσε αγώνες ιπποδρομίας.]​
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που το ΛΚΝ προτάσσει την ιπποδρομία, αλλά και που το ΛΝΕΓ περιορίζεται στο αρχικό ντέρμπι, το Ντέρμπι του Έπσομ (το οποίο, παρεμπ, γίνεται πια το πρώτο Σάββατο του Ιουνίου).


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2009)

Πρόσεξε ότι στο καχεκτικό του λήμμα το ΛΚΝ προλαβαίνει να δώσει δυο-τρία συντάγματα ή όπως αλλιώς λέγονται που λείπουν από το στρουμπουλό λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ. Ντέρμπι κορυφής, ουραγών, τοπικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2009)

[λόγ. < αγγλ. derby < ανθρωπων. Derby (όν. Άγγλου κόμη που το ίδρυσε)] 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. derby, από την ομώνυμη περιοχή τής Αγγλίας, όπου ο κόμης Edward Stanley καθιέρωσε αγώνες ιπποδρομίας.]

Τώρα που βλέπω και τις λεπτομέρειες στην ετυμολογία των δύο λεξικών, να επισημάνω τη διαφορά: το ΛΚΝ την αποδίδει σε ανθρωπωνύμιο, το ΛΝΕΓ σε τοπωνύμιο.

Για την ακρίβεια, το πρώτο derby ήταν η ιπποδρομία, που πήρε το όνομά της από τον Έντουαρντ Στάνλεϊ, 12ο κόμη του Ντέρμπι. Η ιπποδρομία, ωστόσο, γίνεται, όπως είπαμε, στο Έπσομ, το οποίο δεν έχει σχέση με την πόλη του Ντέρμπι ή την κομητεία του Ντέρμπισερ, στην Κεντρική Αγγλία. Το Έπσομ είναι στο Σάρεϊ, κάτω από το Λονδίνο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

Ουσιαστικά και οι δύο ετυμολογήσεις είναι ανακριβείς: Δεν είναι ανθρωπωνύμιο (διότι δεν ήταν Ντέρμπι το όνομα του ιδρυτή) όπως λέει το ΛΚΝ, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε το τοπωνύμιο της περιοχής όπου καθιερώθηκαν όπως λέει το ΛΝΕΓ. Το έτυμον είναι τοπωνύμιο, το Ντέρμπι, που έδωσε το όνομα στην κομητεία της οποίας 12ος κόμης ήταν ο ιδρυτής των ντέρμπι.

ΥΓ Τώρα γιατί το Ντέρμπισερ εγώ το ακούω είτε Ντέρμπισιρ είτε Ντέρμπισι(ε)ρ, αλλά πάντως όχι καθαρό -σερ, να το πω ή θα γίνει πάλι χαμός;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 23, 2009)

Πάντως τον (βρετανό) ποδοσφαιριστή του Ολυμπιακού, που φέρει το ίδιο επώνυμο (_Derbyshire_), κάπως σαν Ντάρμπισι(ε)ρ προφέρεται απο τους βρετανούς. Εδω, ας μην το σχολιάσω καλύτερα...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Τώρα γιατί το Ντέρμπισερ εγώ το ακούω είτε Ντέρμπισιρ είτε Ντέρμπισι(ε)ρ, αλλά πάντως όχι καθαρό -σερ, να το πω ή θα γίνει πάλι χαμός;



Να το πεις! Και για να τσιγκλίσω κι εγώ να πω ότι, παρόλο που η ακριβέστερη προφορά είναι αυτή που υποστηρίχθηκε (το περίπου -ερ), η λογικότερη μεταγραφή στα ελληνικά μπορεί και να είναι σε -ιρ (ή σε κάθε περίπτωση η μεταγραφή αυτή είναι λίγο δύσκολο να εξοστρακισθεί ως άστοχη). Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συμβιβασθούμε με την ιδέα ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να μεταγραφούν επακριβώς στα ελληνικά: τί θα κάνουμε άλλωστε με το άτονο ουγγρικό a, που προφέρεται σαν κάτι ανάμεσα σε βραχύ α και ο, με το твёрдый και το мягкий знак της ρωσικής, ή ακόμη με τις χιλιάδες σπαζοκεφαλιές προφοράς που μας χαρίζουν απλόχερα τα ολλανδικά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Τώρα γιατί το Ντέρμπισερ εγώ το ακούω είτε Ντέρμπισιρ είτε Ντέρμπισι(ε)ρ, αλλά πάντως όχι καθαρό -σερ, να το πω ή θα γίνει πάλι χαμός;


Να μην το πεις, γιατί πάλι θα γίνει χαμός. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεν γίνει χαμός, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα βγω και θα λέω ότι αποκλείεται να ακούς ντέρμπισιρ στη σωστή πλευρά του Ατλαντικού, ότι αποδώ το προφέρουμε [ντάρμπισερ], ότι η σωστή μεταγραφή αυτού του [ə(r)] είναι «ερ» όπως στο _λέιζερ_, ότι στην Ελλάδα συχνά το μεταγράφουμε λάθος από την προφορά του σκέτου shire /ˈʃaɪə(r)/, οπότε αποδεκτό είναι και το εντελώς λανθασμένο _Ντερμπισάιρ_. Και ότι ας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν τον ποδοσφαιριστή, αλλά κάτω τα χέρια από την κομητεία.

Αλλά γιατί να με βάλεις να τα ξαναπώ όλα αυτά. Οπότε, άσ' το καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

Μισές δουλειές, Νίκελ. Το ρο δεν το λένε οι άγγλοι, οπότε Νταμπισά / Νταμπισί/ Νταμπισέ (σαν ποπ χιτ) ο ποδοσφαιριστής κι η κομητεία. 
Αλλά γιατί θα πρέπει να ακριβολογούμε; Μήπως λέμε και τα α μακρά ή τα Σ παχιά ή υπάρχει το μισό ε/α της αγγλικής στην ελληνική γλώσσα; Πέστο Ντερμπισάιρ ή Νταρμπισάιρ και λήγει το θέμα, και θυμίζει και το Γιορκσάιρ τεριέ (που δε νομίζω να το λέει κανείς στην Ελλάδα Γιόξα). 
Η ίδια αρχοντοχωριατιά που έκανε το σταζ στέιτζ, γιατί χωρίς να ξέρουν την τύφλα τους για τη λέξη κοιτάνε να παραβγούν ο ένας τον άλλον σε επίδειξη γνώσης της... αγγλικής, οδηγεί και σε αυτά. 
Άντε, στον Κωστάλα μπορεί να συγχωρήσουμε τα μπαλλέτα Μπαλshoi γιατί το ακούμε και γελάμε, αλλά θέλουμε ο λόγος μας να θυμίζει ηλικιωμένη θεία με τα γαλλικά της;
-Μαρία, φέρε τη jακέτα μου. 
-Ποιά ζακετα κυρία;
-Τη bleue φυσικά. 
ΥΓ και ναι, εμείς οι Έλληνες που ζούμε στην Αγγλία (το μικρό δείγμα που ξέρω, τέλος πάντων) μιλάμε μεταξύ μας στα ελληνικά για το Καιμπριτζ κι όχι για το Κειμ-μπριτζ, για το Χόλμπορν κι όχι για το Χόουμπον, στο γιατρό πάμε για τσεκάπ κι όχι για chέκαπ, κάνουμε ταξίδια στο Σροπσάιρ (χωρίς sh). Όχι γιατί τα αγγλικά μας είναι αγγλικά επιπέδου γκασταρμπάιτερ αλλά γιατί αυτές οι λέξεις εμφανίζονται στο λόγο μας ενώ μιλάμε ελληνικά - αν μιλάγαμε αγγλικά θα τις λέγαμε αλλιώς. Ούτε επηρεάζει αυτό την ικανότητα για codeswitching.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Όχι γιατί τα αγγλικά μας είναι αγγλικά επιπέδου γκασταρμπάιτερ αλλά γιατί αυτές οι λέξεις εμφανίζονται στο λόγο μας ενώ μιλάμε ελληνικά - αν μιλάγαμε αγγλικά θα τις λέγαμε αλλιώς. Ούτε επηρεάζει αυτό την ικανότητα για codeswitching.


Κατάλαβα. Έχω κάποιους Κύπριους φίλους που όταν σου μιλάνε δεν διακρίνεις καμιά κυπριακή προφορά στην ομιλία τους, αλλά όταν μιλάνε μεταξύ τους η κυπριακή προφορά και διάλεκτος είναι σαν να μην εγκατέλειψαν ποτέ το νησί.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

Αυτό είναι άλλο, γιατί έχει να κάνει με διαφορετικές διαλέκτους της ίδιας γλώσσας και εμπεριέχει διάφορα κοινωνικά: αλληλεγγύη προς το συμπατριώτη και προς τον τρίτο, αυτό που οι γλωσσολόγοι λένε accommodation, που συγγνώμη, αλλά γλωσσολογία έχω κάνει μόνο στα αγγλικά, δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται ελληνικά. Όταν μιλάει ο Έλληνας στην Αγγλία αγγλικά στους Άγγλους δεν είναι συνήθως accommodation, είναι ανάγκη για συνεννόηση.


----------



## anef (Sep 23, 2009)

speech accommodation = γλωσσική προσαρμογή και 
code-switching (παραπάνω) = (εν)αλλαγή κώδικα


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

Ειλικρινείς απορίες αδαούς:
Επειδή δεν κατέχω τους γλωσσολογικούς όρους, περιστατικά σαν αυτό με τους Κύπριους ή με την ομιλία μεταξύ Ελλήνων στο εξωτερικό τα περιγράφω ως εξής: _βρήκε ο λύκος τη γενιά του κι αναγάλλιασε η καρδιά του!_ Κι όταν αναγαλλιάζει η καρδιά σου, ξεχνάς γλωσσολογίες, ορθές προφορές και τέτοια και περνάς αυτόματα στη γλώσσα που βίωσες από παιδί, όπως εγώ όταν βρίσκομαι με Κρητικούς. 
Αυτό είναι το speech accommodation;
Επίσης, πολλές φορές όταν μιλάω με παντός είδους μήτσους (ο ορισμός λείπει, προσθέστε τον ορισμό;)) ασυναίσθητα προσαρμόζω λιγάκι την προφορά μου στη δική τους. Αυτό πώς λέγεται; Ή μήπως έχει σχέση με τα μιμίδια;


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

Όχι, έιναι το να κάνεις ευκολίες στην ομιλία σου για να σε καταλαβαινει ο άλλος, όπως μιλάμε απλά στα παιδιά και στους ξένους. Κι αυτό που κάνεις με τους μητσους. 
Έτσι οι Κυπριοι της Αλεξάνδρας μιλάνε μεταξύ τους κυπριακή διάλεκτο και με την Αλεξάνδρα νεοελληνική κοινή (μητσάτη, ίσως). 

Στο αγάλλιασμα που λες πάντως πέφτει το Καιμπριτζ, το Χόλμπορν και το τσεκάπ. Τα ελληνικά που ξέραμε από παλιά με τις ξένες λεξεις κι αυτές ελληνικά προφερόμενες, εφόσον πρόκειται για ελληνικό λόγο. 
Κι όποτε εμφανιζεται κανένας που μιλάει σαν κείμενο μοδάτου περιοδικού (κάθε δέυτερη λέξη στα αγγλικά) εμένα τουλάχιστον με ξενιζει. Εσένα δεν θα σε ξενιζε το "Θα πάμε Πάρις για το γουηκεντ και θα γυρίσουμε Τσουζντει"; (επίτηδες βάζω τη βλαχοπροφορά τσου- αντί για τιού-)

Επειδή δηλαδη είμαστε εκτός Ελλάδας πρέπει να μιλαμε σαν τη θεία από το Σικάγο; Η θεία τουλαχιστον είχε τη δικαιολογία ότι πηγε στο Σικάγο αγράμματη στα ελληνικά και χωρίς να ξερει γρυ αγγλικά. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι με τα χρόνια διάφορες αγγλικές λέξεις έχουν εισχωρήσει στο λεξιλόγιο, αλλά δεν έχω δέι κανέναν να τις λέει με αγγλική προφορά όταν έιναι μεσα στον ελληνικό λόγο- πήγα στο γιατρο για φόλοου-απ- όχι για follow-up


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα για μένα είναι το _stop_: Παρόλο που η προφορά που δίνει το RHWUD είναι "στοπ", εγώ απ' τους Αμερικανούς ανέκαθεν "σταπ" το άκουγα ("σταπ ιτ" και "σταπ ιτ" μου 'λεγε μια Αμερικάνα το πάλαι ποτέ ). Ε, αν ακούσω Έλληνα να λέει "πέρασε απ' το στΑπ χωρίς να σταματήσει, ε θα βάλω τα γέλια!


----------



## anef (Sep 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ειλικρινείς απορίες αδαούς:
> Επειδή δεν κατέχω τους γλωσσολογικούς όρους, περιστατικά σαν αυτό με τους Κύπριους ή με την ομιλία μεταξύ Ελλήνων στο εξωτερικό τα περιγράφω ως εξής: _βρήκε ο λύκος τη γενιά του κι αναγάλλιασε η καρδιά του!_ Κι όταν αναγαλλιάζει η καρδιά σου, ξεχνάς γλωσσολογίες, ορθές προφορές και τέτοια και περνάς αυτόματα στη γλώσσα που βίωσες από παιδί, όπως εγώ όταν βρίσκομαι με Κρητικούς.
> Αυτό είναι το speech accommodation;



Η γλωσσική προσαρμογή, γενικότερα, έχει να κάνει με το πώς οι ομιλητές αλλάζουν την προφορά, τη διάλεκτο ή τον τρόπο επιτονισμού τους κλπ. ανάλογα με το κοινωνικό περιβάλλον στο οποίο βρίσκονται. Π.χ. σύμφωνα με μια έρευνα, οι ουαλοί ομιλητές τονίζουν την προφορά τους περισσότερο όταν μιλούν με Άγγλους της ανώτερης τάξης για να υπογραμμίσουν τη διαφορετικότητά τους (από το βιβλίο 'Λόγος και Κοινωνική Ψυχολογία', εκδ. Μεταίχμιο).


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...]Κι όποτε εμφανιζεται κανένας που μιλάει σαν κείμενο μοδάτου περιοδικού (κάθε δέυτερη λέξη στα αγγλικά) εμένα τουλάχιστον με ξενιζει. Εσένα δεν θα σε ξενιζε το "Θα πάμε Πάρις για το γουηκεντ και θα γυρίσουμε Τσουζντει"; (επίτηδες βάζω τη βλαχοπροφορά τσου- αντί για τιού-)


Όχι μόνο με ξενίζει, αλλά και η γνωριμία μου μαζί του... ξινίζει. Για τη _βλαχο_προφορά, οφείλω ένα νήμα, στη Λεξιλογία και στους πραγματικούς Βλάχους...


SBE said:


> Επειδή δηλαδη είμαστε εκτός Ελλάδας πρέπει να μιλαμε σαν τη θεία από το Σικάγο; Η θεία τουλαχιστον είχε τη δικαιολογία ότι πηγε στο Σικάγο αγράμματη στα ελληνικά και χωρίς να ξερει γρυ αγγλικά.


Όχι βέβαια!


SBE said:


> ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι με τα χρόνια διάφορες αγγλικές λέξεις έχουν εισχωρήσει στο λεξιλόγιο, αλλά δεν έχω δέι κανέναν να τις λέει με αγγλική προφορά όταν έιναι μεσα στον ελληνικό λόγο- πήγα στο γιατρο για φόλοου-απ- όχι για follow-up


 
Για φόλοου-απ, συχνότερα πάμε στα καλάθια του μπάσκετ, που είναι και επίκαιρα, παρά στον γιατρό;) - εδώ αποφεύγω να πάω για τσεκάπ, όχι για φόλοου-απ. Κι αν το άκουγα από γιατρό, θα μου έμπαιναν διάφορες φρικτές ιδέες για το τι θα μπορούσε να εννοεί, τι καταχθόνιο θα ακολουθήσει...

@anef: Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνιση! Τώρα που το λες, κι εγώ το κάνω μερικές φορές και το έχω παρατηρήσει ακόμη περισσότερες αυτό το αντίστροφο, όπως οι Ουαλλοί που λες, για να μπω στο μάτι κάποιων φαντασμένων. Το βιβλίο μπήκε ήδη στο _γουίσλιστ!:)_


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για φόλοου-απ, συχνότερα πάμε στα καλάθια του μπάσκετ, που είναι και επίκαιρα, παρά στον γιατρό;) - εδώ αποφεύγω να πάω για τσεκάπ, όχι για φόλοου-απ. Κι αν το άκουγα από γιατρό, θα μου έμπαιναν διάφορες φρικτές ιδέες για το τι θα μπορούσε να εννοεί, τι καταχθόνιο θα ακολουθήσει...



Σταπ ιτ, σταπ ιτ, λόρδε Νταρμπισερ, μας κάνετε και γελάμε! 

Λοιπον φόλοου-απ έιναι στην ιατρική το επόμενο σταδιο. Κάνεις μια εγχέιρηση π.χ. πας μετα να σε δει ο γιατρός, αυτό είnαι αγγλιστι follow up, παρακολούθηση δηλαδη. άμα το άκουγα στην Αγγλία δεν θα με ξένιζε καθόλου, έιναι κοινότατο.


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρόλο που η προφορά που δίνει το RHWUD είναι "στοπ", εγώ απ' τους Αμερικανούς ανέκαθεν "σταπ" το άκουγα



*JC Wells - Longman Pronunciation Dictionary:*
*stop* _RP_ /stɒp/ _GenAm_ /stα/
*god* _RP_ /gɒd/ _GenAm_ /gα:d/
*pop* _RP_ /pɒp/ _GenAm_ /pα/

Φυσικά δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται το */α:/* με το */a:/*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

Sapere, έχω κι άλλα λεξικά, μην ανησυχείς, ξέρω πώς προφέρεται το _stop_ (σάρι αν δεν το κατέστησα σαφές).  Ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα το RHWUD διότι έχει δικό του pronunciation key, όπου με o συμβολίζεται αυτό το /α:/ που λες. Απλώς έγραφα με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο. :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Απλώς έγραφα με τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο.



Σάρι, σάρι, σάρι!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Σάρι, σάρι, σάρι!


Νόου πράμπλεμ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2009)

Έχετε αρχίσει όλοι να μου θυμίζετε αυτούς εδώ τους τύπους:


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

*Derby* λένε οι Αμερικανοί (που είπαμε ότι το προφέρουν [ντέρμπι] και όχι [ντάρμπι] σαν τους Εγγλέζους) το _bowler hat_ (που νομίζω ότι θα το δούμε συχνά πια μεταγραμμένο σαν *μπόουλερ*), το θολωτό (μπομπέ) καπέλο του Χοντρού και του Λιγνού, ή των ντετέκτιβ του Τεν Τεν. Στα ελληνικά είναι (ήταν) πιο γνωστό σαν *μελόν*, από το γαλλικό *chapeau melon*. Έτσι θα το βρούμε στα λεξικά, στον Καραγάτση, στους _Πανθέους_ κ.α. Οπότε ήταν διασκεδαστικό που είδα σε γαλλοελληνικό λεξικό να λέει ότι το _chapeau melon_ είναι «καπέλο ντέρμπι». Μάλλον χρησιμοποιούσαν γαλλοαμερικανική βάση όταν το έγραφαν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowler_hat
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapeau_melon


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]το θολωτό (μπομπέ) καπέλο του Χοντρού και του Λιγνού [...]


 μπομπέ ή πομπέ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Εδώ η απάντηση:
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=28671&target_dict=1

Ας την αντιγράψω κιόλας, μη γινόμαστε κλικομαϊμούδες:

*μπομπέ* [bobé] & *πομπέ* [pombé] E (άκλ.) : που είναι ημισφαιρικός ή γενικά κυρτός: ~ καπέλο / κουμπί. ~ βίδα, με κυρτό κεφάλι. [λόγ. < γαλλ. bombé· αποηχηροπ. του αρχικού [b > p] αναλ. προς αρσ. και θηλ. ουσ. με παρόμοια εναλλ.: _μπιστόλα – πιστόλα_]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2014)

Άκουγα τη συνέντευξη του Τόνι Άμποτ στο CNN κι έλεγε διαρκώς «γουι άου» και «γουι άου» ο άνθρωπος — και μου πήρε κάποιες στιγμές μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω πως εννοούσε «we owe».


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Το φρικώδες είναι, όταν έχεις δουλέψει μερικούς μήνες με Αυστραλούς, να αρχίσεις να μιλάς σαν αυτούς... 

Αστειεύομαι: είναι συμπαθέστατοι και η προφορά τους είναι πολύ πολύ καθαρή — ακόμα κι αν σε μπερδεύει το όου που έφτανε στ' αφτιά σου σαν άου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2014)

Βρε Ζαζ, τον άσιαν (ocean) και το ινβεστιγκάισον (investigation) δεν σου χτύπησαν καμπανάκι;


----------

